# SS 06.11.21 - Bruckner #00



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)*

*Symphony no. 00 "Study Symphony"*

I. Allegro molto vivace
II. Andante molto
III. Scherzo: Schnell
IV. Finale: Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

There is one Bruckner symphony left that has not been on Saturday Symphonies -- the Study Symphony in F minor, no. 00. A student work under the tutelage of Otto Kintzler, Bruckner was 39 when it was composed. Although generally a more gentle symphony, it does have traces of what was to come in Bruckner's more celebrated symphonies - particularly in the Scherzo. A very accomplished score of which Bruckner enthusiasts are glad the composer did not totally disregard the work by destroying it. A very nice recording with Stanislaw Skrowaczewski and Saabrucken Radio is below. I have the Naxos recording with Georg Tintner and the Royal Scottish which I will also give a listen to.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's certainly listenable to, but I find it hard to get Schumann and especially Mendelssohn out of my mind when I do. I have three recordings - Tintner, Skrowaczewski and Inbal - and it's Inbal's I will listen to as it was the last of the three I bought and therefore has been the least played over the years.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will spin this one later .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> I will spin this one later .


My spin also………..


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with Skrowaczeski from this fine box set


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Genial Bruckner. Skrowaczewski's Saarbrücken bullet train (apparently with no exposition repeats)!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 160910
> 
> 
> I shall go with Skrowaczeski from this fine box set


The same here. I remember I quite liked the 0 (actually 1.5), but found the 00 less interesting. Let's see whether I think differently after another spin.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Simone Young for me, mostly because I don't listen to that set as much as I probably should.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A wonderful and regular contributor on the old Amazon site used to - frequently! - make the joke that this is the only symphony with a license to kill.....but I won't repeat that comment here. :angel:

This one isn't in that many complete cycles, but there's where I have had exclusive listening experience of this "Study Symphony" (Bruckner himself referred to it as Schularbeit, he never responded to criticism in a level-headed manner!).

It's not as good a symphony as the mature ones, to be sure, but it ain't as bad as Bruckner himself rated it. I prefer it to No.0, and probably No.1 too.

The recordings that stand out for me are the already-mentioned Stan-the-man, and Simone Young (Manxfeeder, you should indeed giver her recordings another listen, they're consistently very fine) but even better is the recording in the refreshingly brilliant set from Gerd Schaller, so I'll listen to that one.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll also be with Stan ... but it is going to have to be a Sunday symphony.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Simone for me too.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Like others I have selected the Skrowaczewski largely because its the only recording I have on the shelf. Having listened to it again for the first time in years I can honestly say I enjoyed it, I suspect largely because I tried not to think Bruckner but mid/late 19th century symphony.
There are few real indicators of Bruckner's mature style but if it had been composed by A.N.Other that long forgotten Austrian composer I would been happy enough to show interest, beyond that I have no real comment to make.

Nice to hear a symphony I would rarely, if ever, select - so for that reason alone the thread comes up trumps again.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

SImone Young for me too on Sunday.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I quite enjoyed the work - I'm not sure I have listened to it before - and especially the slow movement which is, I think, where we can best hear that this is a work by someone who was destined to become Bruckner! It's a lovely movement. The first movement seemed too long for its material and rather bland but perhaps it will grow on me. The third movement is a true Bruckner scherzo! And I did quite enjoy the finale - I'm not sure I heard Bruckner in it but it is music of its time and as good as the music of many second rank Romantics (which is quite high praise, I think).


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought a boxed set of the 0 & 00 by Rozhdestvensky & the USSR Ministry of Culture SO ages ago (the 00 was recorded in 1983) which is excellent - it was my introduction to both works. 
There are only 15 recordings on John Berky's monumental Bruckner database, and in addition to the distinguished conductors mentioned above, another conductor of note is Ashkenazy with the Deutsches SO in 1998. Thielemann has also recorded it (in 2021) and I suppose it will be included in his boxed set (I'm not sure if he's completed that yet). Marcus Bosch has one from 2012, with the Aachen SO.
The earliest recording was by Bryan Fairfax in 1967, with the Polyphonia Orchestra of London (I've not heard it, nor have I ever heard of the performers); the earliest in my collection is the second oldest - Alyakum Shapirra with the LSO, recorded in 1972, which I enjoyed.


----------

